# test fitting my neons...



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Neons? Where?

Nice intercooler set up


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Neons? Where?
> 
> Nice intercooler set up


thats just his radiator, silly.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> thats just his radiator, silly.



An interfooler


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Sweet ride but I don't see neons.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

holy shizzle, i wish my car looked that nice! i likey a lot! can i buy it? :cheers:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Perhaps if they were neons you'd have more responses


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

wes said:


> Perhaps if they were neons you'd have more responses


Yea Wes is correct, we all know neons give you more WHP then the turbo set up


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Maybe that's the point (that we can't see the neons and hence a good job installing them)?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

NICE!! Probably the cleanest b13 I've seen! Nice job! 


ps - love the neons!!


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

bII said:


> Maybe that's the point (that we can't see the neons and hence a good job installing them)?


there are no neons, its a joke


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ksilvia8 said:


> there are no neons, its a joke


Really? Damn, well I think he should install them newayz that would be the hawtnezz on that rizide.


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

hey greg are you trying to fools us, or are you done with your turbo setup? lol hope that manifold i gave you was useful. later man


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wes said:


> Really? Damn, well I think he should install them newayz that would be the hawtnezz on that rizide.


Okay....WHO ARE YOU?! And what did ya do with Wes?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ain't nothing wrong with neons if they are one color and installed properly. Exspecially since he obviously has the power to back them up.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with neons if they are one color and installed properly. Exspecially since he obviously has the power to back them up.


btw heres an interior pic


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

.................nice, that is teh hotness i guess, though you sure got rid of the sleeper look in there^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

do i see a cash register in there?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ha, that pic made me chuckle uncontrollably. i have a compass out of an A-10 that would fit right in. :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

se_nismo said:


> btw heres an interior pic


Looks like a Supra. 

Hell they have 3 on the A piller, maybe 2 by the steering wheel 5 or 6 running down the sloap of the radio and AC controls etc...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ dont forget the hella cool lambo doors yo!


----------

